# Indianapolis weather



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

Indianapolis is the city of freezing rain, ice, rain to light snow or light snow now...we don't get any plowable events. Just event after event for walkway work and lot salting......it is good for us, but not good for our subs!


----------



## patterson (Jun 25, 2007)

I've been here for about 15 years now and I still can't get used to it. I'm originally from up by Lake Michigan and a snow is a foot or so. I'm not having any luck getting my customers to go with a 1/4" trigger, but I keep trying. Thank God I'm a turf guy!!


----------



## JayMac (Jul 5, 2007)

May get our first event on Saturday?

If your a better, what's the over and under? Ice and snow.


----------



## atlanta55 (Aug 8, 2008)

Well I guess Ill dig the plow out and see if the weather guys have a clue this time...


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

My guess now is ice/freezing rain no snow. SUCKS!


----------



## atlanta55 (Aug 8, 2008)

WOW ....It flurried today on the South side!!!...I bet it will take 5 days to 3 inches!!!unreal!xysport


----------



## JayMac (Jul 5, 2007)

Any thoughts on tonight's forecast? 

From Wunderground:

Snow. Snow accumulation around 2 inches. Lows in the lower 20s. South winds 10 to 15 mph with gusts to around 30 mph. Chance of snow 80 percent.


----------



## atlanta55 (Aug 8, 2008)

Well they say 1-2 inches..that means a flurry or 2..Hope Im wrong!!


----------



## JasonL (Dec 17, 2008)

This is the only time in my life I would like to see atleat 2".


----------



## JayMac (Jul 5, 2007)

JasonL;712480 said:


> This is the only time in my life I would like to see at least 2".


I'm with you. This could a plow able event, the forecast looks better every time I look at it. I think I've forgotten how to plow. Just like riding a bike right?


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

It has started that is the first step to this deal, can't mention word.


----------



## JasonL (Dec 17, 2008)

atleast its starting to snow.


----------



## atlanta55 (Aug 8, 2008)

Im still not seeing it on the radar...I hope it snows...god i need the money


----------



## atlanta55 (Aug 8, 2008)

Im also on the ss and my yard is as clean as whistle


----------



## atlanta55 (Aug 8, 2008)

Ok Im going to bed...still no snow down here!!!!!!!!!!wOW...GIVE ME CHRIS WRIGHTS SALARY!!!!


----------



## lucky4511 (Jan 3, 2001)

Unbelievable!!


----------



## dr_destructo (Nov 30, 2006)

The thing is, its not just Chris Wright! Every forecast I saw was very close. It is amazing that they can miss so badly. We were hearing 1-2", maybe 3" in spots. I woke up at 4am and it was RAINING and 36 degrees! Is there a problem with the software that they use or what? I'm sure they all use a similar system. It just seems that the last few years they have not been able to be accurate. I not even going to bother looking anymore. I will look at accuweather.com and forecast myself!


----------



## JasonL (Dec 17, 2008)

atleast I got to salt 3 comercial propertys this morning.


----------



## lucky4511 (Jan 3, 2001)

You know, it's not that I want it to snow....we are on maintenance agreements so get paid either way - no snow and $$$ is great, but you put so much time into planning, getting the guys all ready to go, load the trucks and attach the plow....then nothing! I got up at 1 am, let the guys in and then at 2:30 took off the plow and went back to bed!


----------



## JasonL (Dec 17, 2008)

im going to have to work on the maintenance agreements for next year. I got into the game too late this year to get that done.

So if it doesnt snow or Ice no money either way.


----------



## billet-boy (Dec 31, 2007)

"atleast I got to salt 3 comercial propertys this morning." I did to 
spreading salt works for me


----------



## grassman2001 (Feb 21, 2005)

Same way down here in CIncy. Ive had the plow on once this year and we got only a half inch. Been lucky enough to have 4 or 5 salt events this year to at least have some billable work. They are calling for 1-2 tommorow, I'm not even putting plow on, just loaded truck with salt


----------



## Rangerman (Mar 27, 2006)

This is rediculous i caught the boss in the office today just looking at the plow lists wishing we could go out and push once. Dont get me wrong salting is fast easy money but its getting old.


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

One thing is for sure in the morning and throughout the day tomorrow it will be cold enough to snow. None of this it warmed up stuff, now all we need to do is have it hit the area the snow that is. Salt, no money in salting?


----------



## patterson (Jun 25, 2007)

So far this year, I've found wthr.com to be the most accurate on forecast. They give a detailed forecast for a lot of cities in Indiana and up to this point, it's been in opposition to all the other stations and they've been right most of the time. That and the accuweather site seem to be working pretty well for me.

My personal forecast for today is some snow later and freakin cold.


----------



## JayMac (Jul 5, 2007)

I'm just under 2" now. It won't be long before we hit our trigger. At least thats here in Brownsburg, (west side)


----------



## dr_destructo (Nov 30, 2006)

Two inches??!! I'm near Greensburg and radar has been showing snow here for nearly 2 hours and we are only getting a few flakes on the ground! This sucks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I just want to SEE some snow in person. Dont even care if its enough to plow. We havent even had enough to cover the grass all winter.


----------



## lucky4511 (Jan 3, 2001)

where do you get your info jaymac? i am in the camby area and we have maybe 3/4" getting ready to go out and shovel/salt walks, thought we might be able to plow when day cares close at 6 pm on a 1.5" trigger. there are too many cars to do it now for the amount of snow that we have.


----------



## hedhunter9 (Nov 15, 2008)

South Bend has had 48" Since Nov.
Most we have had in a long time.
Right now we are 10" above normal.
And they say we got plenty more coming......
Been a long time since I've been this tired... 
Bob


----------



## JayMac (Jul 5, 2007)

lucky4511;715140 said:


> where do you get your info jaymac? i am in the camby area and we have maybe 3/4" getting ready to go out and shovel/salt walks, thought we might be able to plow when day cares close at 6 pm on a 1.5" trigger. there are too many cars to do it now for the amount of snow that we have.


Not to sound smart about my info, but I put a measuring device to the pavement. We hit 2" @ 11:00am. My lot totals were anywhere from 2.5" - 3". The NWS official total was 2.5" at 4:30pm. I always check wunderground.com too, they seem to be the most informative and accurate JMO.


----------



## Rangerman (Mar 27, 2006)

We picked up the 1-3 range around the city with some of the heaviest amounts being around the meirdian kessler area. What a long 2 days for just a little snow.


----------



## lucky4511 (Jan 3, 2001)

we ended up with just at an inch on the south side with maybe 3 in fishers - also in the avon area. we did walks early then plowed everything overnight and salted. lol was alot of work for the snow we got. we were most worried about temps and getting everything as clean as we could before refreeze. everything looked great today.


----------



## JayMac (Jul 5, 2007)

What's this next storm going to look like guys? 1-3, 2-5


----------



## 31bro (Aug 11, 2007)

Accru weather says 7 inches but hell I am not sure they know. I predict 3 inches.


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

Fox 59 saying 6+ inches


----------



## JayMac (Jul 5, 2007)

So what is a Winter Storm Watch? We watch it come or we watch it go by?


----------



## JayMac (Jul 5, 2007)

Wunderground.com has this storm at a total of 3", 1" tonight, 1" tomorrow during the day, and 1" tomorrow night/ Wednesday morning


----------



## Rangerman (Mar 27, 2006)

im liking the wunderground forcast its probably the closest


----------



## Indy (Sep 23, 2007)

If I ever meet Al Gore.........I am gunna kick his Axx

:salute:


----------



## atlanta55 (Aug 8, 2008)

Well here we go again...Chris Wright just said 1-3 by morning and 2-4 by tomorrow night!!!Guess Ill practice putting the plow on again and hope I get to use it tomorrow!!!


----------



## JayMac (Jul 5, 2007)

atlanta55;731741 said:


> Well here we go again...Chris Wright just said 1-3 by morning and 2-4 by tomorrow night!!!Guess Ill practice putting the plow on again and hope I get to use it tomorrow!!!


Yeah I know what you mean about practicing. Hey, remember practice makes perfect. By the end of the season your plow will look perfectly un-used. J/K


----------



## jkiser96 (Sep 19, 2006)

New forecast either 4-8 or 8-10 so in other words a dusting to 2 feet.


----------



## Rangerman (Mar 27, 2006)

she's coming down now boys!


----------



## atlanta55 (Aug 8, 2008)

So the first snow of the year and I have a HOA that the trigger is set at 3".So about 6 pm I go up there to plow it because we were at or pretty dam close to 3". As I pull in I get a call that says to wait til in the morning sometime...so I explain that I have other accounts that I will be doing through out the night along with a contractor I sub for...So then I explain that they are calling for a large amount of snow and if she waits I may not be there til tomorrow afternoon and if that it is much easier to plow twice at 3" mark rather than try to plow it at 10 or 12....she says I dont wanna pay for 3 plows so I guess the neighborhood will just be mad if itts not done when they leave for work. So then I explain that if we get 10 to 12" it will still cost as much as me doing it 2 or 3 times and she still wanted to wait...I cant make this place a priorty when this happens because its only one place and I will make more with my sub...sorry I had to vent!!!Atleast I just got there signed mowing contract for 2009 in the mail and they cant back out of that if they get pissed for waiting...wesport


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

atlanta I am willing to bet they were waiting for you to have it done....not that it is a bad thing.


----------



## wild bill (Feb 10, 2007)

*snow*

just got a call from my sister ,they got 12inches tonight in indianapolis .


----------



## jkiser96 (Sep 19, 2006)

wild bill;734908 said:


> just got a call from my sister ,they got 12inches tonight in indianapolis .


Yes we did. We plowed the same 3 lots 9 times just to keep the bulk pushed off.


----------



## Indy (Sep 23, 2007)

*Aint it cool*

WWWWWWWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

Largest event in 13 years, 6th largest in the states history..........

Lets here your stories


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Indyplower;735449 said:


> WWWWWWWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
> 
> Largest event in 13 years, 6th largest in the states history..........
> 
> Lets here your stories


Good for u indy...im glad u got a dumping


----------



## JasonL (Dec 17, 2008)

Indyplower;735449 said:


> WWWWWWWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
> 
> Largest event in 13 years, 6th largest in the states history..........
> 
> Lets here your stories


It was prime picking of comercial sites whos snow guys were not up to speed.

I only had 3 small strip malls and a hand full of contacts in the business.

Now I have an extra 6 comerical accounts wesport

Ended up in the truck for 27 hours  6 hours of sleep and back in the truck at 6AM.


----------



## lucky4511 (Jan 3, 2001)

we had one truck out for 22 hours - 5 hours of sleep and out again for 7, 11 day care lots... all around the city...bad drive times! we also had 2 sidewalk crews out for almost as long.


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

Had 5 hours sleep since Monday....going to bed. This was a good one, bills are going to be very, very interesting. Per all contracts it was hourly most backhoe's had 25+/- hours.....trucks 20 hours....hand crews smoked. Owners smoked. We do have a few happy customers, may not be so happy when they get their bills that are SKY HIGH...but it is what is....we had this all come down essentially in a 16hour period, and we were plowing as it was coming down what else is there to do? Well the only micro-manager that wanted us to wait so his costs were low until 5am to start well I called at 1am and 2am and no callback, and I finally said we have to start at 3am. Well at 5:30am he calls and asks why he is stuck in the entrace of his property? I say because we were supposed to start at a 1/2 hour ago and there is ummm.....10" of snow on the ground! But we started at 3am and you never called me back when I was calling you start. I also said all of the stuff we started between 9pm and 11pm last night and still are plowing I haven't gotten a call from them yet. Well this idiot has us out now doing stuff that isn't in our normal plowing map as I type and then wants skid loaders to clean all entry ways and wants to see curbs in the morning along with curbs on his islands except the sides where we have mountains of snow. He also wants us to use a front end loader to open holes wide enough for 2 vehicles in the piles where he had us plow drive lanes shut from the outer loop roads per the normal plow maps he gave us....talk about ways to save money or should I say spend it! He added a TON of billing to his properties that are melted down to asphalt right now because of the salt we put down on them, to do stuff we don't normally do or are contracted to do, what a way to save money! He is going to crap when he sees our bills.


----------



## atlanta55 (Aug 8, 2008)

Well ole Chris from wthr just forcasted another big storm possibly for Monday night and Tuesday!!!


----------



## JayMac (Jul 5, 2007)

Well that sound good! Hopefully not to the extent of the last one because this is how it went for me. I started at 8:30pm Tuesday, 1/2 way to the first stop I blew a upper radiator hose. I made some calls and got to Autozone before they closed (at 9) then started plowing @ 9:30 it all happen so quick it was great. When I made my first fuel stop the stations tanker truck had his trailer stuck in a snow bank. We discussed me pulling him out, he was doubtful but I got it done. Over all I went 44hrs with no sleep plowed from 9:30pm Tuesday to 12:00am Thursday. I paid today for not sleeping because I was in bed all day sick, I missed out on bunch of residential work today, Oh well. It was fun!


----------



## Rangerman (Mar 27, 2006)

Time to buy a bobcat for butler im out of room at the houses down there. What a mess boys. Im going to bed!!!


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

Ranger if you need skid loader work let me know I have several actually working as I type.


----------



## hedhunter9 (Nov 15, 2008)

Glad to see you boys in Indy finally got some snow.

Most of that storm swung south of us.
We only got 2-4 inches so it was just another easy plow day for us.

And with Sunday temps getting up to close to 40 degrees,
I will be glad to see it melt down some. Our piles are huge and
we need more room....


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

Moving snow today never done that before they have been at it since 12 noon, 2 triaxles going back and forth about 5 blocks downtown...they were not sure about it but since we might have more snow coming in they finally said do it.


----------



## patterson (Jun 25, 2007)

Let me preface by saying I'm a 98% turf guy. Never did snow on my own but subbed for some friends with their gear. So last winter a friend gave me a huge deal on an '87 Suburban with a good snow way on it. Of course, I haven't had to do much of anything since then. I only do about ten residential and a big storage place.

Holy poo!! That was a lot of snow!! I was pretty nervous anticipating the snow, kind of worried if my old gear would hold up. Honestly, I wasn't even sure what my customers would be expecting in terms of timing and service.

I started at 9 p.m. Tuesday and had everyone able to get out by 6. Then I did a LOT of call ins and headed back to my commercial lot at noon - finished that one at 9 p.m. Wednesday. Finished up a few circle drive areas that I skipped in favor of their access drive and was done by noon Thursday. The old truck went perfectly all the way through, no problems with the plow, and I think everyone was happy. Whew!

Thanks to all the folks here for their advice on gear and techniques. Hope everyone did all right. It was good, but I'll be happy to see the turf again!!


----------



## JayMac (Jul 5, 2007)

atlanta55;735966 said:


> Well ole Chris from wthr just forcasted another big storm possibly for Monday night and Tuesday!!!


I was hearing that too, are they still forecasting measurable snow? Wunderground.com leads me to believe that it's not going to be a big deal. What are you guys hearing now?


----------



## kipcom (Feb 3, 2001)

The forecast models we use are taking the storm up the east coast, so Indiana will not see any more than some light snow by Wed. Im ok with that, we are out of room for most places.

BTW:::: 2 yrs ago (Valentines Day) we had 10.5 " snow
4 yrs ago we had a 12" snow 12/23-24 (christmas eve)
Where do these goofy weather people get their snow info, I sent them all emails with the snow amounts.....no replys yet LOL.....


----------



## atlanta55 (Aug 8, 2008)

Well now Im hearing that we may get only an inch...guess Ill take the plow off suppose to be in the 50's by the weekend!!


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

1"-2" by morning and another 1" throughout tomorrow....Chris Wright....I say a dusting. Oh well, whatever I will take it.


----------



## lucky4511 (Jan 3, 2001)

weather.gov is calling for less than an inch tonight with a 50% chance of snow. doesn't sound like too much.


----------



## JasonL (Dec 17, 2008)

what a messed up day today was:realmad:


----------



## billet-boy (Dec 31, 2007)

*Indy Weather*

Well another good day for our 3 trucks


----------



## atlanta55 (Aug 8, 2008)

Yea just got home...That was unexspected!! Oh Well...$$$$$$


----------



## antdog600 (Feb 4, 2009)

from nothing to a "mess in a few hours....love it!


----------



## jkiser96 (Sep 19, 2006)

I watched the forecast at least 100 times & finally decided it was safe to go to Vegas & check out World of Concrete, WRONG. I am just asleep an hour when my phone starts ringing Tuesday morning about who is going where to plow. I had to dispatch trucks while nursing a hangover in Vegas. I am now going over hour sheets & trying to decipher what is what. I HATE weathermen!!!!!!


----------



## JayMac (Jul 5, 2007)

Well, looks like this Valentines will just be wet. Last couple of years that has been a good time for plow-able snow. You guys think that we'll get one or two more this season?


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

1 is my prediction and hope!


----------



## JayMac (Jul 5, 2007)

Will we be plowing in the morning or salting? Wunderground says 1-2.


----------



## JayMac (Jul 5, 2007)

Does anyone understand what this storm is going to do?


----------



## Indy (Sep 23, 2007)

JayMac;757934 said:


> Does anyone understand what this storm is going to do?


I think they said 1-2 in indy and 2-4 north...........but what do I know


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

1" snow and not stick to well to the pavement...all we did was treat walks yesterday. Did walks at church this morning, I guess one of the commercial properties lot is bad according to hand crew that did the walks today, might be due to no traffic on it. Going to check it later might salt it if it is bad if not this sun will help melt but it COLD! This coming Friday looks like snow showers?


----------



## patterson (Jun 25, 2007)

If I take my plow off today and put it in the garage, is that enough to make it snow? Or do I need to drain the snowblower too?


----------



## JayMac (Jul 5, 2007)

Yeah I'm with you there patterson, you all think were done this year.


----------



## GSU Lawn (Dec 1, 2006)

If what has happened all winter happens again Sat night into Sun morning, the snow that is supposed to fall in southern Indiana WILL move north. Now that I have jinxed it, I remember last year we had a plowable event the third week of March, because I was plowing on a Monday and left for the Bristol race on Thursday, so anything is possible.


----------



## 31bro (Aug 11, 2007)

I put my plow up for the winter. We are done!! There now I have said it!!!! ( I should like one more snow though!)


----------

